# Camping Car



## titeuf (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi , I am trying to find the laws and costs of importing a camping car from the UK. It will be a recent purchase so will not be tax exempt.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

titeuf said:


> Hi , I am trying to find the laws and costs of importing a camping car from the UK. It will be a recent purchase so will not be tax exempt.
> Thanks in advance.


Dont bother unless it is LHD. If it is RHD then you will need a certificate of conformity (which you will probably have difficulty in getting) to even stand a chance

Being able to have rear view is an issue, and of course the exit side doors are on the wrong side. Rear view is an issue with RHD vans, and thats why you cant matriculate what they view as commercial vehicles

So try to get LHD if you are thinking of doing it. Newarks of Nottingham have a good selection of LHD normally. Also consider, for the import registration fee, how the hell are the powers that be going to value it (it's not your valuation or the purchase price that will be relevant when it comes to that)


----------



## titeuf (Sep 28, 2011)

Stravinsky said:


> Dont bother unless it is LHD. If it is RHD then you will need a certificate of conformity (which you will probably have difficulty in getting) to even stand a chance
> 
> Being able to have rear view is an issue, and of course the exit side doors are on the wrong side. Rear view is an issue with RHD vans, and thats why you cant matriculate what they view as commercial vehicles
> 
> So try to get LHD if you are thinking of doing it. Newarks of Nottingham have a good selection of LHD normally. Also consider, for the import registration fee, how the hell are the powers that be going to value it (it's not your valuation or the purchase price that will be relevant when it comes to that)


Many thanks, it will be LHD. Do you know if the rules for importing Camping cars are the same as for cars. We currently live in Portugal and here Camping cars have a very low import tax compared to cars.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

titeuf said:


> Many thanks, it will be LHD. Do you know if the rules for importing Camping cars are the same as for cars. We currently live in Portugal and here Camping cars have a very low import tax compared to cars.


You are importing to Spain or Portugal?
Are you residents in Spain or Portugal?


----------



## titeuf (Sep 28, 2011)

Stravinsky said:


> You are importing to Spain or Portugal?
> Are you residents in Spain or Portugal?


We are currently living in Portugal but soon will be moving to Spain


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

titeuf said:


> We are currently living in Portugal but soon will be moving to Spain


OK, well afaik the matriculation process is the same for cars and motorhomes, but as I said if you can get a certificate of conformity then all for the best. Use a gestor as well, it may cost you €1000 + tax but it will be worth the hassle


----------



## titeuf (Sep 28, 2011)

Stravinsky said:


> OK, well afaik the matriculation process is the same for cars and motorhomes, but as I said if you can get a certificate of conformity then all for the best. Use a gestor as well, it may cost you €1000 + tax but it will be worth the hassle



Many thanks for the info'


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

If it is an older one & a CofC isn't available they do an inspection at a cost of 1800€'s . Unfortunately it's done in Madrid .


----------



## titeuf (Sep 28, 2011)

gus-lopez said:


> If it is an older one & a CofC isn't available they do an inspection at a cost of 1800€'s . Unfortunately it's done in Madrid .


Many thanks for the help


----------

